# Large People and Sleeper Cars



## Oreius (Nov 21, 2013)

I plan to take an overnight train sometime next year. I am a large person, with a 60 inch waist and 5' 11" in height. Would I be able to fit in a Roomette or Bedroom in a sleeper? I thought I'd ask....


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 21, 2013)

Yes, you should be fine. At my heaviest, I weighed 357 pounds and had a 54" waist and 66" hips. The hallway and stairs were a little tight, but I just adjusted my angle accordingly and didn't come close to getting stuck or anything like that.

The bathroom in the bedroom might be a bit tight, but you can use the bathroom in the hallway. It's a bit bigger. If you have a Superliner roomette, you will use that bathroom anyway. I believe the Viewliner roomettes still have their own toilet in each room.

The seats in the roomette are wide, as they form the lower bunk at night. The bedroom has a chair and a "couch" that becomes the lower bunk. So, as far as sitting and sleeping are concerned, you shouldn't have any issues.

The diner may prove to be a bit tight for you. The tables are belly-height, and I had issues until I got down to a 46" waist. You can either ask that they remove the back cushion in the booth, which will give you an extra few inches, or you can ask your SCA to serve your meals in your room. I've also read trip reports in which people were able to have their meal served in the lounge when it was discovered that the booth was too small. The crew will be able to help you and accommodate you.


----------



## zephyr17 (Nov 21, 2013)

I am 5' 10" and topped out at 371 and had a 58 inch waist and took a major Amtrak trip. SEA-LAX-NOL-CHI-LAX-SEA, at my very peak. 7 nights total in roomettes were no problem at all.

Sarah is right about the diner, though. I was able to fit, barely, but had to hold the tablecloth to keep it from coming with me. Some booths are slightly larger than others, too, IIRC.

Also, if you happen to be on the Coast Starlight, the booths in the PPC are noticeably tighter than the ones in the dining car. Those I did have a problem with.


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 21, 2013)

http://www.amtrak.com/onboard-the-train-sleeping-accommodations

If you click on each type of room, it will take you to a page that gives you the room dimensions along with the bed dimensions.

For example, the lower bunk in a Superliner roomette is 2'4" x 6'6". That means the seat (in daytime mode) is 28" wide.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 21, 2013)

Each room (both bedrooms and roomettes) have 1 lower berth and 1 upper berth at night for sleeping. The lower berth should be no problem. The upper berth is reached by either a ladder (in bedrooms) or steps (in roomettes). Getting to the upper berth could be a problem.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 21, 2013)

I think you will find yourself in good company. I am 5'9" and topped out at 330 (52 in waist), the roomettes have more than enough room if you're by yourself or with an "average" sized person. If two large people are travelling I would advise a bedroom, there is much more space.

I have never felt cramped when travelling alone in a roomette, there's plenty of room to put your legs out or stand up and stretch.

As others have noted the stairwells and corridors, as well as the doors are narrow but I've never had a problem with fitting through. I have broad shoulders (54 inch chest) and only sometimes have to turn slightly to move around a person or a tight corner. If you are in a sleeper you can have your meals brought to you (notify your attendant and tip them if they provide good service) so you rarely have to leave your room.

Do NOT use the "regular" sized toilets, I do not like using them and they have an extremely narrow compartment. The lower level of most Superliner cars have one larger restroom or a handicapped accessible restroom that suits me fine. Additionally if you are on a Superliner you may request a roomette on the lower level (though all bedrooms are on the upper level, except the handicapped bedroom). If you are travelling on the single-level Viewliner trains in the east then you will find an unusably small toilet in your roomette, I suggest you use the H-accessible toilets on the train, there should be one in the coaches.

Edit--

Also I would personally add that Amtrak's trains are so much more roomier and the staff is much more accommodating of larger passangers. (Many stations have golf carts to drive you from the boarding area to your sleeper car) and if you are passing through a major hub, you will have access to one of Amtrak's first class lounges.

One last thing... I know being large usually comes with a touch of social anxiety about how one appears, if that is the case then sleepers on Amtrak are a comfortable way to travel. You can shut your compartment door and pull back the curtains, there's lots of quiet privacy between you and a large window with beautiful scenery.


----------



## zephyr17 (Nov 21, 2013)

I have never seen a "public" handicapped restroom on a Superliner sleeper. The coaches have them, but the handicapped facilities are private in the "H" room on the sleepers. The restroom next to the shower may be a bit larger, but not so much it made a difference and I may be imagining that the size difference even exists.

BTW-the toilets in the restrooms on the rebuilt cars are positioned so the space is less constrained.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 21, 2013)

You are correct. The Superliner sleepers do not have a public handicapped rest room. That space is utilized for the shower and changing room. The Superliner coaches do have a handicapped restroom, in lieu of a shower room.


----------



## pianocat (Nov 21, 2013)

There was a thread on this particular forum started on 26 June called, "Being big on a train". I just tried to find it in the search engine and it didn't pop up, but if you scroll at the bottom of the forum topic page to 'show more topics', you'll reach June 26 and see it. It's about 3-4 pages long and deals with some issues that you express here. Might give you even more info. Have a great trip!!


----------



## me_little_me (Nov 21, 2013)

Issue with the Viewliner roomette toilets. They are pretty narrow and may be a problem. To use the H toilets in coach, you will have to go through the diner car and the lounge/cafe car to one of the coaches. Neither of these cars has a toilet. In the coaches, the most used toilets are closest to the diner/lounge cars because people from the back coaches will use them on the way to or from the diner/lounge along with the car's occupants so they will be the dirtiest and smelliest. Many coach attendants don't believe it is their job to clean them (although the Amtrak Standards Manual says it is) and their only solution is to lock them meaning a longer walk for you and more people using the others thus speeding up their deterioration.

On the Superliners, toilets for roomette users are down the hall and downstairs. There are a LOT fewer people using them and they tend to remain cleaner both because of the people who have paid a higher price for their accommodation as well as the fact that the sleeping car attendants get tips and people aren't going to tip if the toilets are not cleaned.

The upcoming, to be delivered, new Viewliner replacements will have roomette toilets down the hall.

Also not that the showers in BRs are quite compact and I often find, when in a BR, that it is easier to use the more spacious shared one down the hall/downstairs.


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 21, 2013)

pianocat said:


> There was a thread on this particular forum started on 26 June called, "Being big on a train". I just tried to find it in the search engine and it didn't pop up, but if you scroll at the bottom of the forum topic page to 'show more topics', you'll reach June 26 and see it. It's about 3-4 pages long and deals with some issues that you express here. Might give you even more info. Have a great trip!!


Here's the link: http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/55740-being-big-on-a-train

There is a LOT of information in there, Oreius. I hope it helps!


----------



## pianocat (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks Sarah! Not sure why it wouldn't come up in my search window.


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 21, 2013)

pianocat said:


> Thanks Sarah! Not sure why it wouldn't come up in my search window.


The search can be tricky sometimes. I didn't have any luck with "big on train", but I remembered the OP's name is Cooley. When I searched for "Cooley", it came right up.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 21, 2013)

zephyr17 said:


> I have never seen a "public" handicapped restroom on a Superliner sleeper. The coaches have them, but the handicapped facilities are private in the "H" room on the sleepers. The restroom next to the shower may be a bit larger, but not so much it made a difference and I may be imagining that the size difference even exists.


Yes, this is why I said Superliner cars have one or the other on their lower level. In my experience that third restroom behind the shower in the sleepers is much more comfortable than the other three. While the seat isn't larger the room is wider by about a foot. That foot is the difference between squeezing a 44" waist in and a 54" waist into the room.


----------



## Oreius (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info everyone. I actually am trying to lose weight, so hopefully I'll be able to fit in the Lounge and Diners. Those booths are tight!!


----------



## Oreius (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm starting to see the light. When I travel, I usually fly Southwest Airlines. I ALWAYS buy 2 seats for myself, because those airline seats are tight to begin with. While I usually do get money back for the second seat if the flight is not overbooked, I always consider it a gamble because there have been a couple times where I wasn't able to get the second seat refunded. Seems to me like taking a train might be more worthwhile, since I can have a private room to myself, meals included, and get to see the country from a whole different view. The only thing is, I would need to have the time.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 21, 2013)

The best of luck on your weight loss!


----------



## Oreius (Nov 21, 2013)

I checked a sample fare from PHL to ORL (Orlando, FL). A one-way Roomette would cost $443. To put that into perspective, I usually fly to Florida for about $400 one way (with 2 seats). So, therefore it seems to break even, although it does take MUCH longer. I would do it for the experience, and also I would get my meals included.


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 21, 2013)

Southwest has a new policy, by the way. Now, they'll refund the second seat even if they're fully booked.


----------



## amamba (Nov 21, 2013)

SarahZ said:


> Southwest has a new policy, by the way. Now, they'll refund the second seat even if they're fully booked.


I don't get how this works. Do you have a link?


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 21, 2013)

amamba said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> > Southwest has a new policy, by the way. Now, they'll refund the second seat even if they're fully booked.
> ...


http://www.southwest.com/html/customer-service/extra-seat/ - the generic policy/options

http://www.southwest.com/html/customer-service/faqs.html?topic=extra_seat_policy - further clarification

I'm not sure how the "just show up at the gate" thing works. I presume they'd have to bump someone, which doesn't seem right. They do stress the importance of purchasing a second seat in advance.


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 21, 2013)

This is the original article I found a few months ago:

http://www.sfgate.com/business/networth/article/Vvaried-rules-for-overweight-air-travelers-4026279.php

I imagine "Southwest made this change after a technology workaround allowed it to assign seats at the gate that had not been paid for" means that they wait to ensure everyone has checked-in and then give the "no-show" seats to the heavy people? I'm not sure.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 21, 2013)

Oreius said:


> I checked a sample fare from PHL to ORL (Orlando, FL). A one-way Roomette would cost $443. To put that into perspective, I usually fly to Florida for about $400 one way (with 2 seats). So, therefore it seems to break even, although it does take MUCH longer. I would do it for the experience, and also I would get my meals included.


A Viewliner train like the one you're looking at booking has very spacious roomettes but you'll have to make due with that small in-room toilet or take a walk back to the coaches for a larger throne. Still when I'm alone in a Viewliner I've never had a problem. Incidentally if you book less than two weeks from travel (last minute) the handicapped rooms will be sold to regular passengers to the regular rate, and they have much larger rooms and an accessible toilet and shower. A friend and me got lucky when we booked a last minute trip not too long ago, sometimes the late angler snags the largest bass.

(Yes, I invented that euphemism. )


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 21, 2013)

Shoo.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 21, 2013)

Shame about Southwest.

Thirty years of personal responsibility replaced with kid gloves and a box of tissues.


----------



## dlagrua (Nov 22, 2013)

IMO, the train offers larger passengers the best opportunity for comfort on a LD trip, but he Superliner steps can be a challenge for some. If it agrees with your budget, the H room on the lower level should offer plenty of space. My wife and myself are not large waist people but we have a different problem. She's 6' and I'm 5'11. The lower bedroom bed is just barely long enough for her. When we use to fly, the lack of knee room was very uncomfortable and the seats are now only about 19" wide and that's sports car seat size!!!. Now the airlines want larger people to pay for two seats. That's rather kind of them wouldn't you say?


----------



## Shortline (Nov 22, 2013)

As info, seats in airline domestic typically 17 inches on Boing/MD/Regional jets, and 18 on most Airbus aircraft....


----------



## me_little_me (Nov 23, 2013)

zephyr17 said:


> Sarah is right about the diner, though. I was able to fit, barely, but had to hold the tablecloth to keep it from coming with me. Some booths are slightly larger than others, too, IIRC.


One suggestion that used to work well for me is that if I boarded before meal time, I would go into the diner and try some of the seats. I'd ask the attendant if one was there and tell them I just wanted to see if I fit. Never had a problem. I'd look for ones with a little extra room. They exist. Once I found ones that were larger, I'd nicely ask the LSA how I could increase my chances of getting one of them. Always did. Now, I lost a few pounds so I fit better so I don't worry about it even if they are a little tight.

ALWAYS grab the table at the edge to keep the tablecloth from moving when sliding especially when exiting.


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 23, 2013)

me_little_me said:


> ALWAYS grab the table at the edge to keep the tablecloth from moving when sliding especially when exiting.


I still do this when I'm in the window seat, even though I have room now. Sometimes my clothes catch on it.

When I travel with my boyfriend, he lets me sit on the aisle so I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2013)

*Wouldn't you be more comfortable in the handicap bedroom? When the beds are made up for the night, there realy isn't much move around room in either the roomette or the bedroom. *

*We are pretty much average size and travel in bedrooms on the Silvers 2-4 times a year. Because I'm claustrophic, I won't let them pull out the bottom bunk. I just ask for a sheet and blanket. Once that bottom bunk is open, there's only a few inches between the bed and the sink. And that's where they put your pillow. And because I travel with my husband, the ladder is at the other end. *

*Our trip last July, we were upgraded  to the handicap bedoom and I felt so much more comfortable. We purchased our bedroom using guest reward points, and we got some points back because that room doesn't cost as much as a regular bedroom. Plus, if you want your meals in room, there is plenty of space. And the bathroom is larger also.*

*Good luck with your weight loss. And either way you travel....enjoy!*


----------



## AlanB (Nov 23, 2013)

Teresa said:


> Because I'm claustrophic, I won't let them pull out the bottom bunk. I just ask for a sheet and blanket. Once that bottom bunk is open, there's only a few inches between the bed and the sink. And that's where they put your pillow. And because I travel with my husband, the ladder is at the other end. [/b]


You can ask them to drop your bedding down in the other direction, although that would then mean that your pillow would essentially be behind the ladder now. But that bed can be made up in either direction.


----------

